# Century Fighters



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

A grouping of the Century fighters from the 50-year-old attic finds. I'm including the XF-92A "Dart" because data gathered from the testing of the XF-92A "Dart", a pure research plane designed to test the proper design and operational configurations for a jet-powered tailless aircraft with delta-wings, led to the development of the F-102 Delta Dagger and F-106 Delta Dart fighters as well as the B-58 "Hustler" bomber. I would like to have a model of the Republic XF-84H (XF-106) Thunderscreech (powered by a turbine engine that was mated to a supersonic propeller) and the North American XF-108 Rapier to round out the collection.

Thanks for looking....



The vintage models are:


Convair XF-92A "Dart" by Hawk























North American F-100C Super Sabre by Revell
































McDonnell F-101A Voodoo by Revell




















continued...


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

continued....



Convair F-102 Delta Dagger by Aurora






















Lockheed F-104 Starfighter by Aurora





















Republic F-105B Thunderchief by Revell





















North American YF-107 Ultra Sabre by Aurora


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Didn't realize Aurora produced an Ultra Sabre; thought Trumpeter's was the first! Nice collection.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm waiting for the ITC F-108! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd kill for a 1.48 107 (and 103!) in styrene. The Collect-Aire 103 looks like a beyotch to build.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

God...

You know, I don't care that by today's standards those kits are somewhat crude and not 100% perfect, accuracy-wise. I love them. I wish I could go into a store and buy them up for a buck or so each and just build the hell out of them. 

Didn't the Revell F-105 have a bomb dropping feature?


----------

